# Bolivar surf



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

Anyone ever go towards mcfadden when fishing around hi island. I'm from sabine pass just a shorter drive to hi island from where I live now. Use to be some mud flats that held alot of shrimp that way.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Lot less beach than there used to be last time I was down there. Only went about 1/2 mile in before turning back due to the torn up access rd. Was April or May.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

**** that sucks. I haven't been down that way yet this year and was hoping to make a trip this weekend. I know they did a beach restoration down there but didnt know if you could get to it


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

I dont go that way often, was just poking around but was surprised how little beach there was. Construction on a new curve supposed to start soon so when done may open up more access. Had not heard about the restoration but hopefully someone with more recent experience will chime in

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Once you actually get down to actual Mcfadden there is usually plenty of beach to access. You may need 4x4 though.


----------



## dcs12345 (May 1, 2014)

Ive always wanted to drive the length of it starting on the Sabine side, but I don't know if the beach is still passable. Last time I went down to Mcfadden, tons of people were having issues just making it through the entrance. It was **** loose.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I made the drive from Sabine to HI about 3 years ago. 4x4 definitely needed. There were spots where it was pretty much mud then shore. No beach to speak of. A trail had been made a few feet from what would be the beach. Again, it's been a few years since I drove it but I had driven it several times for a few years before that. Seems to be about the same over time.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

*bolivar*

x-2 on what kid said, definately need 4x4 and a low tide and a lot of time!
oh yea....when you get to the part where people don't like clothing, it ain't pretty!


----------



## Fishinjoe (Aug 11, 2018)

Anyone in crystal today. Wanting to make a trip tomorrow but didmt know how the water looked. Wanting to drop some big rods out.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Fishingjoe30 said:


> Anyone in crystal today. Wanting to make a trip tomorrow but didmt know how the water looked. Wanting to drop some big rods out.


as of yesterday late (8-19-18)...churned up good ....wind southwest at 15


----------

